# Datum in Excel auslesen



## chrissy (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern aus Excel ein Datum auslesen. Für den Zugriff auf das Excel-Sheet nutze ich Apache POI. Das Datum würde ich gerne in ein Joda-Time LocalDate Element schreiben. 
Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
cell.getDateCellValue();
```
 kann man ja schon vorher festlegen, daß man ein Datum ausliest. Aber diese Funktion erwartet Date. Wie kann ich das nun in ein LocalDate umwandeln?
Ich hab schon es schon so versucht
	
	
	
	





```
double test = cell.getNumericCellValue();
long test1 = Double.doubleToLongBits(test);
DateTime datum = new DateTime(test1);
```
aber dann kommen total unsinnige Daten heraus.

Danke für eure Hilfe
chrissy


----------



## SlaterB (7. Sep 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/103550-apache-poi-excel-datumsformat.html


----------



## chrissy (7. Sep 2010)

@Slater: Ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen, weiß leider aber nichts damit anzufangen ... irgendwie steh ich da auf dem Schlauch. Vielleicht könnteste mir noch nen Tipp geben.

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (7. Sep 2010)

hmm, kann ich machen, aber dann nur mit dem Hinweis, dass das ziemlich dämlich ist,
sorry schonmal fürs weitere

also:
double test = cell.getNumericCellValue();
liefert Werte wie 40379, hast du bestimmt noch gar nicht angeschaut

da sagt sich jeder (wenn man sich denn die Mühe macht  ): hmm, was ist denn das?
-> im anderen Thema oder allgemein bei google sind lang und breit diverse Erklärungen zu finden, dass das eine Tageszählung ist, 
40380 ist ein Tag später als 40379

wäre übrigens auch mit einem simplen Test selber herauszufinden, einfach 2, 3, 10 Dati in ein Excel eintragen und schauen was bei POI raus kommt,
andersrum neue Zahlen wie 40444 eintragen und wieder prüfen, was dann im erzeugten Excel steht

soweit schon nicht schwer, nun nur noch zwischen Datum und Zahl hin- und herrechnen, per Dreisatz wenn man ein richtiges Wertepaar kennt,
-> 40379 ist 1.1.2088? na dann ist 40999 rund 600 Tage später, das kann man ausrechnen, z.B. mit Calendar.add(),
in meinem Code im anderen Thread ist das für java-util-Date/ Calendar schon fertig, dann müsstest du nur noch nach Joda-Time umrechnen oder ähnliches bauen

--

so, war da wirklich irgendein schwerer Schritt dabei?


----------



## chrissy (7. Sep 2010)

Hi SlaterB,

danke für den Hinweis, das Excel solche WErte liefert ist mir schon klar, hab ich mir auch angeschaut. War net schwer, aber meine Frage war ja eigentlich wie ich dann das Date oder den double ins Joda-Time bekomme ...
Hab aber mal noch weiter geschaut und so ne tolle Funktion gefunden : LocalDate.fromDateFields(Date date) und damit war's dann auch getan.

Danke für die Hilfe
chrissy


----------



## gigaplanet (21. Okt 2010)

chrissy hat gesagt.:


> Hi SlaterB,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis, das Excel solche WErte liefert ist mir schon klar, hab ich mir auch angeschaut. War net schwer, aber meine Frage war ja eigentlich wie ich dann das Date oder den double ins Joda-Time bekomme ...
> Hab aber mal noch weiter geschaut und so ne tolle Funktion gefunden : LocalDate.fromDateFields(Date date) und damit war's dann auch getan.
> ...



Hi kannst du mal bitte den Code davon posten? Ich versuche das auch gerade aber komm nicht wirklich weiter...THX


----------



## SlaterB (21. Okt 2010)

nicht einfach wie gesagt wurde


> public static LocalDate fromDateFields(Date date)
> 
> Constructs a LocalDate from a java.util.Date using exactly the same field values.


?
das betrifft natürlich nur den Weg Date -> LocalDate, gehts vorher um Excel -> Date?


----------



## gigaplanet (21. Okt 2010)

Also ich muss mit einem Datumswert aus einem Excelsheet rechnen.

Zum Beispiel 10 Jahre dazu addieren oder 50 Wochen.
Auslesen kein Problem, das rechnen auch kein Problem so wie in anderen Threads schon beschrieben war, jedoch hab ich Probleme das Datum so in ein Excelblatt zuschreiben das es in Excel auch wie ein Datum ausschaut. und natürlich auch richtig ist.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Okt 2010)

hmm, 'zurück in Excel' ist in diesem Thema doch überhaupt kein Thema..

ich rechne einen double aus dem Java-Date raus und setze das als double-Wert, 
falls das Excel vorher schon ein Date-Feld enthielt,

in komplett neuen Arbeitsblättern formatiere ich Dates als String, z.B. dd.MM.yyyy und setzte den String-Wert, das erkennt Excel dann,
aber nun genug von mir falls ich nur störe


----------



## gigaplanet (21. Okt 2010)

Sorry war mein Fehler

Ja die Idee hatte ich auch und es sieht so bei mir aus

[Java]
datum=(long) cell1.getNumericCellValue();
		System.out.println(datum);		//Ausgabe 40472

		datum=datum+365;
		System.out.println(datum);		//Ausgabe 40838

		SimpleDateFormat newFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
		String newDateString = newFormat.format(datum);		
		System.out.println(newDateString);	//Hier kommt das Datum  als 01.01.1970 an??[/code]

Der Ansatz ist doch der den du meintest oder?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Okt 2010)

naja, entfernt..
zuerst musst du aus Excel das Datum auslesen, also doch wieder richtig hier,

'kein Problem' hast du zwar geschrieben, der Code spricht aber eine andere Sprache,
ein Excel-Datum auszulesen ist mehr als simples 
> datum=(long) cell1.getNumericCellValue();

darum gehts doch hier über diverse Postings, viel Code usw., siehe verlinkten Thread mit meiner Methode
> public static Date getDateForExcelTime(int dateExcel, GregorianCalendar calendar)
usw.

wobei ich zwischendurch auch glaube, irgendwo in der HSSF-API eine passende Methode gefunden zu haben, die das macht,
was bringt eigentlich HSSFCell.getDateCellValue()?
na jedenfalls musst du ein ordentliches Date erstellen, 40472 ist ein Wert in Tagen seit irgendwann, der umgerechet werden muss,
40472 als Java-Millisekunden interpretiert wäre in der Tat gerade mal 40 sec nach dem Java-Anfang 1.1.1970

------

wenn du erstmal ein Date hast, dann mit GregorianCalendar Tage oder ähnliches draufrechnen,
direkt in Millisekunden ist aufwendig, Sommer/Winterzeit, unterschiedlich lange Monate, Schaltjahre?
dann schon eher Jodatime


----------



## gigaplanet (21. Okt 2010)

Deine Methode hab ich mir angeschaut aber ich muss leider gestehen das ich nur Bahnhof verstehe (ich lern erst seit 3 Wochen JAVA sorry )

Ne Spaß bei Seite also ich soll den Datumswert aus der Exceldatei nicht als long auslesen sondern als Date okay klingt logisch.

Jedoch theoretische Frage...

Nun weiß ich auch endlich das Java das Datum welches aus des Excelsheet liest in Millisekunden interpretiert okay dann brauch ich das doch eigentlich nur umrechen mit nen paar Multiplikationen oder?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Okt 2010)

denkbar ist das, wie schon geschrieben mögliche Probleme: Sommer/Winterzeit, unterschiedlich lange Monate, Schaltjahre


----------



## gigaplanet (21. Okt 2010)

Hmm das ist ja doof...naja ich experimentiere dann mal etwas

auf jeden Fall danke für die Antworten und Zeit

EDIT: Warum so schwer wenns auch einfach geht:


```
datum=DateUtil.getJavaDate(cell1.getNumericCellValue());
		datum.setYear(datum.getYear()+1);
```


----------

